# Firewall blocking me from ftp site?



## Pilgrim (Dec 28, 2008)

I assume the 550 Error I get when the FreeBSD ftp site won't give me access to 7.1 is due to my Linksys router's firewall, eh?  I'm reluctant to turn it off for the period necessary to download the ISO (long, long time for me here in Thailand).  Should I be worried?  --  Any tips for somebody who has never downloaded an ISO before?  Like to have a look at FreeBSD, as I have used Linux for some years and may be appreciative of the distinctions....

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2008)

A 550 is a server side issue (permissions). It has nothing to do with your firewall.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 28, 2008)

which type of connection you use for connect ??


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 28, 2008)

(As root)... 

# ftp ftp.freebsd.org  

Then changed directories and tried get command.  Tried it in passive mode, as well.  "550 Failed to open file"

The file I was after is 17.1-RC2-i386-dvd1.iso.gz

Did I answer your question??  I hope so!


----------



## Speedy (Dec 29, 2008)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> (As root)...



root account is not an user account, root does not make remote connections. Root is for housekeeping, local administration *only*.

Edit:


> The file I was after is 17.1-RC2-i386-dvd1.iso.gz


17.1-RC2 ?!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 29, 2008)

Aha, thanks for the info on root and ftp, Speedy -- this is new to me, obviously.  Red face.

Yes, 17.1-RC2.  I just checked:

ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/$i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/17.1-RC2-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
(assuming no typos in the above!).


----------



## adamk (Dec 29, 2008)

A few things...  $i386 is not a FreeBSD architecture and, therefore, not a directory on the server.  The architecture is i386.

Secondly, FreeBSD is not up to version 17.1.  You are undoubtedly looking for 7.1-RC2-i386-dvd1.iso.gz...  Which makes the full path:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/7.1-RC2-i386-dvd1.iso.gz

Are you sure that a release candidate is the right choice for your needs, especially as one that is apparently new to FreeBSD?

Adam


----------



## Speedy (Dec 29, 2008)

*ls* command in /pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1 gives 

38103040 Dec 23 20:36 *7.1-RC2-i386-bootonly.iso*
579436544 Dec 23 20:38 7.1-RC2-i386-disc1.iso
556648448 Dec 23 20:38 7.1-RC2-i386-disc2.iso
611702784 Dec 23 20:40 7.1-RC2-i386-disc3.iso
301905920 Dec 23 20:49 7.1-RC2-i386-docs.iso
1896602548 Dec 23 20:49 7.1-RC2-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
231854080 Dec 23 20:51 7.1-RC2-i386-livefs.iso
450 Dec 23 20:54 CHECKSUM.MD5
695 Dec 23 20:56 CHECKSUM.SHA256

If the machine you intend to install has internet connection then bootonly.iso is all you need. Why download gigabytes of software you do not need?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 29, 2008)

adamk: Of course you are 100% right.  Sloppy typing on my part, sorry.  It's been a rough day.

Speedy: I figured I would download all the FreeBSD files into my current (Debian Linux) box, burn a DVD of them, and use that to install FreeBSD on my new box.  I like having all the software on optical discs rather than having to depend on my slow and unreliable ISP.  My idea for FreeBSD was to do the huge task just once, for everything.  Also in my experience, hard drives fail, and having the complete DVDs is so handy it's actually necessary.  

But I see a hint that I may have to give FreeBSD a pass: Debian has to put its 19K or so programs on three DVDs.  Does Free BSD have its roughly 18K programs on one DVD?  Is that possible just because the FreeBSD files are gzipped, while for Debian they are not?  Just how ISP-dependent will I be if I switch to FreeBSD??

I have a lot to learn about FreeBSD before I decide whether to download anything, and if so, what.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 29, 2008)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Speedy: I figured I would download all the FreeBSD files into my current (Debian Linux) box, burn a DVD of them, and use that to install FreeBSD on my new box.  I like having all the software on optical discs rather than having to depend on my slow and unreliable ISP.  My idea for FreeBSD was to do the huge task just once, for everything.  Also in my experience, hard drives fail, and having the complete DVDs is so handy it's actually necessary.


Wow. My understanding of things is radically different. I'd rather have last versions of everything with all bugfixes and security fixes instead of having a "frozen" (read: useless) set on some read-only media.


> But I see a hint that I may have to give FreeBSD a pass: Debian has to put its 19K or so programs on three DVDs.  Does Free BSD have its roughly 18K programs on one DVD?  Is that possible just because the FreeBSD files are gzipped, while for Debian they are not?  Just how ISP-dependent will I be if I switch to FreeBSD??


Don't know what on that DVD, never used anything else than bootonly ISO. Since the natural way to install software in FBSD is compiling from ports I doubt there are full versions of everything on that DVD.

Besides, despite everything is free for users, there are no free dinners and somebody is paying for bandwidth used. Another good reason not to download stuff you are not going to use, either because you do not need it or it's outdated.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 30, 2008)

Yikes!  It's clear that I have wandered off the reservation and should get back home, where the rules are second nature to me.  As rational and nifty as FreeBSD looks at first glance, it is radically different from what I had  expected, and coming to terms with something that alien is not on the program -- I'm not an IT professional or a computer hobbyist, I'm a user first, foremost and last.  My thanks go to all who have tried to make me feel welcome here!  I'll be going now....


----------



## hedwards (Dec 30, 2008)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Yikes!  It's clear that I have wandered off the reservation and should get back home, where the rules are second nature to me.  As rational and nifty as FreeBSD looks at first glance, it is radically different from what I had  expected, and coming to terms with something that alien is not on the program -- I'm not an IT professional or a computer hobbyist, I'm a user first, foremost and last.  My thanks go to all who have tried to make me feel welcome here!  I'll be going now....


Well, what you're seeing there is the realization that frozen sets of applications are terrible in an internet connected world. It worked fine when I started using computers 20+ years ago and up until the mid 90s, but having frozen applications of that sort invariably leads to huge headaches with updates and security patching.

In my experience, which is admittedly limited, the Linux application set up doesn't really work that well and it's difficult to figure out what any person has installed without having them list the entire list. And that includes the packages for base system items.

Not saying that's inherently wrong, just that it has to be done just right otherwise there's serious issues to be experienced.


----------

